# Sony Upscaling to 4K



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hope this is in the correct forum.
Is it true that Sony 4k's upscale programming to 4K? If so, how is the upscaled quality?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

All 4k TVs must scale to tvs resolution. This is not particular to Sony but All flat panel TVs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

It's a 4K resolution display, so all video is upscaled to 4K. 
Quality? Usual rules apply. Garbage in =garbage out. But most 1080i/p is pretty good.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

1953 said:


> Hope this is in the correct forum.
> Is it true that Sony 4k's upscale programming to 4K? If so, how is the upscaled quality?


There are reviews for alot of 4K UHDTVs at www.rtings.com


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

1953 said:


> Hope this is in the correct forum.
> Is it true that Sony 4k's upscale programming to 4K? If so, how is the upscaled quality?


I bought the Sony XBR 65X850C a couple weeks ago and the upscaling was...let me put it this way, the TV set sucked. I bought a Samsung UN65JS8500 and the upscaling from D* content is very good. From NF or AP 1080p content, the upscaling is much better, from my Samsung BD/upscaling player the content of NF and AP is superb. But the BD player outputs a 2160p signal, so there's really not much upscaling that the TV has to do.

I paid $1,999 for the Samsung TV and $1800 for the Sony. Two hundred dollars well spent. Today, that same Samsung is going for...well, here's a _*link*_ to today's Amazon offering. That was one Black Friday purchase that really paid off! Now, I have to admit, I'm sorry I didn't buy two of them at that price. That set is Samsung's top of the line flat screen set.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> There are reviews for alot of 4K UHDTVs at www.rtings.com


I read the ratings on that site. I was surprised to see they gave the LG the top rating, but the Sammy I bought got a good rating and I have to thank whoever posted the link to that site, I didn't know it existed. Lots of good info. The LG that got the top rating is an OLED set. Don't know if I'll ever be able to trust an LG again after the terrible experience I had with the 4K LG I bought from Costco. Don't remember the model number, I think it was something like a 7690. Nothing like that on the ratings site. Aside from the OLED sets, the rest of the LG line didn't get very good ratings.

Rich


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey Rich,

I'm thinking you meant 1800$ for the Sony, yes?

You got that amazing price at BB, if I remember. Well, at least that wasn't a total waste!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

satcrazy said:


> Hey Rich,
> 
> I'm thinking you meant 1800$ for the Sony, yes?
> 
> You got that amazing price at BB, if I remember. Well, at least that wasn't a total waste!


You know, I read every post before I send it and I missed that. I changed it. Thanx.

Rich


----------



## btedford (Mar 10, 2010)

I picked up a 55XBR800B from Best Buy earlier this year and I think it does a great job with upscaling content from DirecTV.


----------

